# Dorsch Rezept



## AndyZi (15. Februar 2001)

Dorsch, gebacken 
Zutaten 
800 g Kartoffeln 
800 g Dorsch 
300 g Tomaten 
2 mittl. Zwiebeln 
1 EL Weinessig 
4 EL Butter 
Salz 
Pfeffer 
Petersilie 
Zubereitung 
Kartoffeln garen und anschließend in Scheiben schneiden und braten. 
Die Zwiebel in dünne Scheiben schneiden und leicht anschwitzen. Dorsch (Filetstücke) leicht salzen und auf die Zwiebeln geben, mit Tomatenscheiben abdecken, 3 - 4 EL Wasser dazugießen. Die Tomaten mit Salz und Pfeffer bestreuen und rings um den Fisch die Bratkartoffeln legen. 
Alles mit Butter beträufeln, zudecken und 20 - 30 Minuten im Backofen garen. 
Mit gehackter Petersilie bestreuen und mit dem Weinessig beträufeln. 
Hinweis: Zubereitung am besten in einer rustikalen Pfanne oder backofengeeigeneter Keramik Ich übernehme keine verantwortung für dieses Rezept hab´s vor längerer Zeit mal im Internet gefunden gezogen und jetzt grad wieder auf der Festplatte gesehen ich hab das Rezept selber noch nie ausprobiert.


------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Andy***Mod im Bilderforum***


----------



## AndyZi (21. Februar 2001)

Hi wenn einer das Rezept mal probiert hat soll er doch bitte posten wie es war war.
Lasst´s euch schmecken.

------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Andy***Mod im Bilderforum***


----------

